# Rolling Pin



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I never thought choosing a rolling pin would be so hard. With so many possibilities I could use some help.

Should I go for wood? Stainless steel? Marble? French style? Tapered or not?

Is one better suited for pastry dough? Bread dough?

Help! 

Please


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I have tapered, marble (new), and several wood with handles.
hmmmm each has it's own benefits. The marble's weight makes rolling dough fairly easy. The manuverability with the tapered is a bennie, and the wood ones with handles are what I grew up using. As I look at this response, it doesn't appear to answer your question....I use them all and have never had a consicious reason to use one over another....I'll think about it when I choose.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sur La Table offers many different styles of pins. The one I use, which is very seldomly and on biscuit dough only, is the cylindrical shaped one made of maple. Also offered at their store is one of the same shape made of boxwood - for $50. Boxwood is a yellow wood that is very dense and is very very beautiful to look at. The grain is closer spaced which gives it its high density.

The wooden, tapered pin "used traditionally" by the French is for rolling out tart dough - or so I've read. The taper allows one to roll the dough precisely to an even thickness. 

Methinks that the marble one you have is used on very stiff, heavy doughs.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I feel size and weight are probably more important to me then materials. A heavier large wooden roller with handles (with ball bearings)is my preference, I use it on everything.

My personal opinion: marble and stainless aren't all around tools(I find them limiting), the french with-out handles I can't work as quickly as with handles (time=money) but it looks good on tv.

Now if you want a cool second roller there are some really cool ones with texures...I just bought a basket weave one, LOVE IT, and want to own more, more, more!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I had, until yesterday, a marble rolling pin. I liked the weight of it, I thought it would require less pressure to roll dough thinly. It's not very true.

I don’t always use the handles so why not go with a French pin. I looked it up on the net, with so many choices, is it the way to go?

They say stainless steel is good because it’s cold, so is marble. 

Let’s not forget non stick rolling pin. Will it scratch easily? 

How important is the diameter? Is bigger better? There are some huge rolling pins out there.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think I have 4; wood with handles, wood without handles, tapered and marble with handles. One thing I find with the marble is that using the weight of the rolling pin, rather than the weight of myself, I can roll things out more evenly. It's a good thing


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I agree. Unless you only bake one thing, it's nice to have different rolling pins to choose from. I find it depends on my mood which one I want to use, they really do each have different pros and cons.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Isa,

I was in your shoes once, I couldn't decide so I went to a carpenter and he made me 3 different wooden pins but in sizes you cannot find in the market especially regarding the length...

I have never used a marble one. Maybe I will purchase a marble one to add to my collection


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm also in the market for a new rolling pin. I have a wooden one with handles that I hate. Stuff gets inside and I can't get all of it out and dirty speckles fall on my nice dough. It also seems to take me longer to roll out my dough using the ones with handles and I can't get enough downward force. I have a small wooden dowel that's supposed to be for rolling out Chinese dumpling dough and I end up using that most of the time although it's only about 8 inches long if that. I'm thinking of buying a non-tapered pin and then I can buy those rings for the end so I know what 1/8 of an inch and so on look like. The latter is probably just a waste of money since I don't usually have problems with rolling unevenly.

I have a marble one that I left in Vancouver. That worked great for me except it was a bit too heavy for more delicate doughs. It was great for Natchitoches (sp?) pie dough.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I use a similar mini rolling pin when I make miniature tarts Risa and you’re right it does work well. And it has no handles, something to think about.

You guys are right! Why get only one rolling pin when you can get two or three!  That would be the best, I'd get two French pins and a regular one. I just have to see which is the heaviest marble or stainless steel. The latter doesn't seem to be very popular. No one mentioned it.

I love your idea Athenaeus! If you can't find what you want why not get it made to your specifications. Very smart.


Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

PVC cut to length. For rolling fondant.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It was hard to make a choice in front of so many rolling pins. In the end I tried to be practical I choose a French pin with tapered ends. I used it for pie dough and stollen this week and really liked it. It's easy to control, great to apply the pressure where you want it. 

Thinking weight would be nice at time, I also choose a non stick rolling pin with ball bearing and big handles made of stainless steel. The pin weights 4.2 lbs.

How can I be so precise? I was given an egg when I walked into the store. Inside of it was a rebate coupon. On a shelf, not far from the pins, was a nice little scale on sale. I've been dreaming of getting one for so long, I couldn't resist a scale on sale and a rebate coupon. All this to say I am the new, and proud, owner of an electronic Salter scale that weighs liquid and solid in ounces and grams.


----------

